# Review: Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2017)

```
The-Digital-Picture has posted their extensive review of the popular Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art series lens. The praise for this lens continues with this review, it may be a niche product, but it looks like it’s currently the best 14mm option for your full frame DSLR currently available.</p>
<p><strong>From The-Digital Picture:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Easy to say is that this is the best 14mm f/1.8 DSLR lens ever produced, as there has never been another. Not hard to argue is that the Sigma 14mm f/1.8 Art Lens has the best 14mm image quality available to date. This lens delivers impressively sharp images, ranking very high in the entire field of lenses (not just among its ultra-wide peers). The design of this lens is aesthetically pleasing and the build quality similarly-good. The price will set you back a noticeable amount and the AF system may not leave you impressed, but the other aspects of this lens will make it a top choice for fulfilling the critical ultra-wide angle needs in many serious kits. Prepare to say “Wow!” when reviewing your images. <a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Sigma-14mm-f-1.8-DG-HSM-Art-Lens.aspx">Read the full review</a></p>

</blockquote>
<p>I think it’s time we get our hands on one of these unique lenses from Sigma.</p>
<p><strong>Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art: <a href="https://bhpho.to/2rkYCub">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2wiGd6o">Amazon</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/sigma-14mm-f1-8-dg-hsm-art-lens-canon.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.awin1.com/cread.php?awinaffid=292297&awinmid=6241&p=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.parkcameras.com%2Fp%2FG242324C%2Fcanon-lenses-ef-mount%2Fsigma%2F14mm-f18-dg-hsm-art-ultra-wide-angle-canon-fit-lens">Park Cameras</a> (UK) |</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## docsmith (Aug 30, 2017)

My rental is arriving tomorrow. I am planning on some side by side testing against my Rokinon 14 f/2.8. The price tag is a bit high to not stop and test.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 30, 2017)

docsmith said:


> My rental is arriving tomorrow. I am planning on some side by side testing against my Rokinon 14 f/2.8. The price tag is a bit high to not stop and test.



Please let us know what you think. I don't need a lens this wide very often, but when I do, I probably want the best one


----------



## ambulephabus (Aug 30, 2017)

I picked up this lens a few weeks ago mostly for astrophotography, but didn't get much of a chance to use it right out of the gate (lots of smoke here in the Pacific NW). Now that I've had more time to put it to the test, I agree wholeheartedly with their review: great results, nice design, good enough (but not stellar) AF system.

It's a little too wide for some of the general daytime landscape shots I would've thought I could get from this lens, since it really de-emphasizes major landmarks and pushes them way back, but for any scene that screams "panorama" it's perfect. And, of course, for astrophotography. It's also great for indoor real estate photos. I agonized over the price but having it in hand, I can say I don't regret my purchase at all.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 30, 2017)

A nice review, and of course we can now compare on a level playing field with the Samyang 14mm f2.4

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1121&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=1135&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0

I think it's quite clear that the Sigma wins by a signficant margin.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 30, 2017)

AF won't bother the astrophotographers, but it was a disappoint for me to read that it's subpar--and that's saying a lot for a Sigma lens! Deal breaker for me if this is confirmed in other samples. I'd want this lens for more photojournalistic-style event images, and also for compelling "action portraits" of children and skateboarders.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 30, 2017)

Great review and with my experience so far, quite accurate.
I bought the lens for primarily night photography and it hasn't disappointed.
Two things pushed me over the edge with this lens- speed and low distortion.
My Rokinon 14mm 2.8 is great and lacks the coma of the Sigma, but the distortions are a bit strange.
The ability to nail the focus on stars is faster and easier with the Sigma- they just seem to "snap" into focus.
The ability to shoot at lower ISO's or a faster shutter speed is really nice. I am shooting night skies at 13 seconds
instead of 25 seconds- big difference for star trails.
The Sigma is insanely sharp wide open and f2.8 is a bit better, but not significantly.

Here is a sample night shot. The window pane frames of the building in the lower left are clearly resolved!



Bodie Mine Head &amp; Milky Way 3330 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Sigma 14mm f1.8 Art Canon 5D IV by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

The resolution of the lens is so good that cropping isn't an issue. Even at f1.8, the DOF is good enough to have foreground objects in acceptable focus.



Red Rock Canyon &amp; Milky Way 4675 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr



Red Rock Canyon &amp; Milky Way 4675a © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

Flare and contrast is well controlled as seen here when the moon rose while shooting the Perseids.



Perseids 2017 Bear River Moon Rise 3833 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr

You can look at charts & graphs all day, but in the real world, this lens kicks butt.


----------



## Dholai (Aug 30, 2017)

I compared it to the Zeiss 15 mm Milvus for daytime landscape photography at various apertures . While the Sigma is very good, I find the color, contrast and peripheral sharpness are better with the Zeiss. Not by a big margin though!

I must tell you that I have actually cancelled a return request with Amazon and decided to keep it after I compared the result with Canon 16-35 2.8III . oCerall, it is great and the fact that it is 1.8 was a big deciding factor


----------



## Jopa (Aug 31, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> A nice review, and of course we can now compare on a level playing field with the Samyang 14mm f2.4
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1121&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=1135&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> 
> I think it's quite clear that the Sigma wins by a signficant margin.



Oh wow! it's a quite significant difference. I had the Rokinon a while ago, and it's quite terrible @ f/2.8, but ok starting from f/4. So for landscapes it shouldn't matter much, but for astro it will. Also I remember I had to buy a special application to remove the infamous mustache distortion


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 31, 2017)

I think it's a given now that any new lens form Sigma will have good resolving power. That doesn't really need to be questioned or proved by anyone. The real question with new Sigmas is still the AF and also the transmission; several of their f/1.4 lenses are actually t/2 or slower and AF is all over the place.

I'll be holding off until people have more time to test AF more thoroughly and, more importantly, we get some definite transmission ratings.


----------



## rfdesigner (Aug 31, 2017)

Jopa said:


> rfdesigner said:
> 
> 
> > A nice review, and of course we can now compare on a level playing field with the Samyang 14mm f2.4
> ...



note: that comparison is with the premium Ronkinon_* f2.4, *_what you've written suggests you may have thought it was the cheaper f2.8 version.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Aug 31, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> A nice review, and of course we can now compare on a level playing field with the Samyang 14mm f2.4
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1121&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=1135&CameraComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0
> 
> I think it's quite clear that the Sigma wins by a signficant margin.



hmm surprised at the comparison, i owned the new samyang XP (or rokinon) temporarily before returning it due to QC issues (my copy had bad top right corner no matter the aperture and the distributor actually recommended me to return it at the time because he thinks he may have had a bad batch because there were a lot of copies returned) but i remember it being very sharp wide open otherwise, wonder if Bryan just had a really bad copy

in saying that i now have the sigma 14 1.8 and can confirm this thing is a beast, love the lens


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 31, 2017)

On a tripod, manual focus, nice. Moving around at events, anemic AF seems a major drawback.


----------



## phuangk (Sep 2, 2017)

Got this lens for a month and finally took it out for some shooting a week ago.
Very nice lens and sharp when you get it focus.
This lens can auto focus properly if I use Live view focus on my Canon 6D, however, if i use optical viewfinder to focus, it is really hit and missed.
This is my first Sigma lens, is this normal for Sigma Art series lenses?

Thanks.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2017)

phuangk said:


> Got this lens for a month and finally took it out for some shooting a week ago.
> Very nice lens and sharp when you get it focus.
> This lens can auto focus properly if I use Live view focus on my Canon 6D, however, if i use optical viewfinder to focus, it is really hit and missed.
> This is my first Sigma lens, is this normal for Sigma Art series lenses?
> ...



Normal or not, it's a common fault of them. I had FIVE with this issue and I'm never buying again, while others have and love theirs. The last 50 I had worked for six months so I can work and then start to have this issue.


----------

